# Keine Ahnung von Javascript



## Sven Mintel (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo, liebe Gemeinde,...

täglich werden hier neue Themen erstellt mit umfangreichen Wunschlisten für diverse Funktionalitäten. Eingeleitet werden diese oftmals mit dem Hinweis darauf, keinen Schimmer von Javascript zu haben.

Dazu möchte ich Folgendes anmerken:
Sinn dieses Boards ist es nicht, dass User mit Ahnung von einer bestimmten Sprache für User ohne Ahnung eine Wunschliste abarbeiten.
Ebensowenig ist es  Sinn des Boards, das Basiswissen einer bestimmten Sprache zu vermitteln.
Dafür gibt es mannigfaltige Adressen im Web,  die sich dies zur Aufgabe gemacht haben und sehr gut tun.

Die verfügbaren Javascript-Dokumentationen könnt ihr bspw. unter http://www.slunecnice.cz/product/JavaScript/download.html downloaden.
Die Grundlagen von Javascript werden im allseits beliebten SelfHTML bestens vermittelt.
Natürlich haben wir hier auch eine Reihe von Tutorials zum Thema, möglicherweise wurde eure Problematik dort schon behandelt.
Sehr häufig auftretende Fragen wurden in den Webmaster-FAQ zusammengestellt und beantwortet.


Ich empfände es als fair und nicht zu viel verlangt, sich vor der Bitte um Hilfe zumindest ansatzweise mit der Materie beschäftigt zu haben, viele Fragen würden sich bereits  durch einen kurzen Blick in die genannten Quellen klären lassen.  

Wenn ihr dann nicht weiterkommt, wird euch hier gern geholfen, wobei es den hilfsbereiten Usern die Sache erleichtern würde, wenn ihr nicht nur euer gewünschtes Vorhaben schildert, sondern auch auf den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand eurer Arbeit, optimalerweise inclusive vorhandenem Skriptcode, eingeht.

Ich bedanke mich für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## con-f-use (5. August 2005)

*Themen als "erledigt" markieren!*

Möchte noch anmerken, dass es noch eine kleine Usitte hier im Forum gibt:
             Bei den wenigsten Threads, die eine gute Antwort auf das Problem gebracht haben ist das auch ersichtlich.

              Will sagen Leute *markiert eure Threads als "erledigt" (Button unten mitte)! Das kann allerdings nur, wer den Thead auch aufgemacht hat.*

 Erledigte Themen haben dann u.a. in der Forensuche einen Haken links neben dem Thema. Beim Suchen kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass man eine brauchbare Antwort findet, wenn man auf ein so als erledigt markiertes Thema stößt. Das erleichtert das Suchen im Forum ungemein.

              Danke!


----------



## con-f-use (7. August 2005)

Schön wäre es auch, wenn ihr *die Möglichkeiten des Editors nutzen* würdet, insbesondere diese schönen *Code-Boxen* für HTML, PHP und sonstigen Code.

   Hier ein Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
function swap(id) {
       	obj = document.getElementById(id);
       	obj.style.display = 
     		obj.style.display == 'none' 
      			? 'block' 
      			: 'none';
       }
```
 Einfach damit eure *Beiträge übersichtlich* sind und euch schnell gehofen werden kann. *Einrückung und Zeilenumbrüche beim Code-Posten* sind auch nicht ganz unwichtig. Leicht lassen sich dadurch *v.a. auch lange Zuweisungen und dergleichen übersichtlicher machen*. Generell denkt bitte zuerst an die, die euch helfen sollen und macht es ihnen so leicht wie möglich.

 Die Code-Boxen könnt ihr entweder erzeugen, indem ihr um den Code ein [HTML] (...) [/HTML], [PHP] (...) [/PHP], [CODE] (...) [/CODE] schreibt oder den Code markiert und auf einen dieser Buttons oben rechts im Editor klickt:


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. August 2005)

*Eine kleine Anmerkung noch zum Thema PHP:*

Um ein Javascript-Problem zu Orten/Lösen, ist in 95% der Fälle der Code notwendig, der von Javascript verarbeitet wird. *Ihr findet diesen Code unter Browser->Quelltext anzeigen.*

Tut euch und den Helfenden den Gefallen, und postet diesen Code und nicht euren PHP-Code.
Zum Einen sollte man im JS-Forum nicht PHP-Kenntnisse vorraussetzten, zum Anderen kann man schwer Erraten, was euer Skript an Code erzeugt, wenn man die dazugehörigen Variablen/DB-Inhalte nicht kennt... zum besseren Verständnis:

*Ein falsch gesetztes Komma, ein deplatzierter Zeilenumbruch, ein fehlendes Quote... das sind bereits Dinge, die Javascript in die Knie zwingen können.
Auch wenn JS gerne belächelt wird, hat es seine Regeln, und diese sind zuweilen schärfer als in anderen Sprachen.*


----------

